# Looking for ideas.



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a few tanks laying around. So i disassembled a 10gallon for the glass. Then i grabbed a 20gal and cleaned it all out. I cut a piece of glass about 5" high and siliconed it in the 20gal tank to make a divider. Its placed so I can fill one side of the tank about 4.5" high with water and the other side will be dirt. The water side takes up 65% of the footprint. I am thinking of some small plants on the dirt side, and some p gravel on the water side. But not sure on what animal i should put in there. Was thinking crabs or something.


I am at a loss of ideas, so if anyone has a tank similar, let me know what you got in there, this was a total impulse thing. I am planning on heating the water and filtering it of course. It will have to be small of course too because of the tank size, if this works out good, I may turn a 55gal into the same setup.

pics will come tomorrow, because i didnt have my cam with me.


----------



## Lisaandtheword (May 12, 2009)

I've heard of "if you build it, they will come" but in this case you will have to go looking, haha. Seriously this sounds neat tho, and you will probably happen across the perfect critters soon. If it were me I'd put in a bullhead or darter, not sure what you call them. (a long time ago)I caught one while fishing one time & he became a neat pet. He'd flap up from the bottom, sit in my hand & eat lil pieces of chicken. My dad monikered him "Ugly" so that was his name.

I found a pic of the kind I had~ http://www.leics.gov.uk/bullhead.jpg


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

oh, cool, someone else suggested one of those, I think he called it a mud skipper, but I have no idea how i would come about one of them.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

1.) Newts and frogs

2.) African spitting fish (not sure about the exact name). Then put insects on the land, let them climb up branches that hang over the water, and watch your fish shoot them down!

3.) Small turtles (box, sliders)


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

thats the perfect tank for fire-bellied toads, which u can find in any petstore for 5$ each. they will do great in that set-up.


----------



## Lisaandtheword (May 12, 2009)

I like the spitting(Archer?) fish idea too.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

I like the archer idea too, but i read your suggestions too late. I already picked up a Red Ear Slider. Anyway, I am planning on a larger setup now. So its still a thought. I am going to do a 4 foot tank setup like this also.

here is a few pics.


----------



## Lisaandtheword (May 12, 2009)

How's it going w your turtle now? Does he have a name?


----------

